# Magic The Gathering



## Marky Lazer (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi,

I used to play this game, but not anymore. I do, however, still have quite a few cards. Is anyone here interested in buying them?

This is the list:

*Rare
*Abyssal Horror Black Seven
Avatar of Might Green Marcadian Masques
Bellowing Fiend Black Seven
Belbe’s Portal Colorless Nemesis
Bind Green Invasion
Cateran Overlord Black Marcadian Masques
Duplicate Blue Tempest
Eviscerator Black Urza’s Legacy
Infernal Contract Black Seven
Kjeldoran Royal Guard White Seven
Lord of the Pit Black Fifth
Megatherium Green Marcadian Masques
Oppression Black Seven
Opposition Blue Seven
Persecute Black Seven
Phyrexian Infiltrator Black Invasion
Rathi Assassin Black Nemesis
Reprocess Black Seven
Stronghold Assassin Black Seven
Static Orb Colorless Seven
Stalking Assassin Blue/Black Invasion
Silent Assassin Black Marcadian Masques
Twilight’s Call Black Invasion
Trained Orgg Red Seven
Temporal Adept Blue Urza’s Destiny

*Uncommon*
Abyssal Specter Black Seven
Animate Dead Black Fifth
Agonizing Memories Black Seven
Angel of Mercy White Invasion
Barbed Wire Colorless Marcadian Masques
Blaze Red Seven
Battlefield Percher Black Nemesis
Benalish Emissary White Invasion
Befoul Black Seven
Carrion Wall Black Nemesis
Cursed Land Black Fifth
Creeping Mold Green Seven
Cateran Enforcer Black Marcadian Masques
Cateran Kidnappers Black Marcadian Masques
Cateran Summons Black Marcadian Masques
Coastal Piracy Blue Marcadian Masques
Confiscate Blue Seven
Dakmor Lancer Black Seven
Disorder Red Seven
Dark Triumph Black Nemesis
Disrupt Blue Invasion
Drake-Skull Cameo Colorless Invasion
Dwarven Ruins Land Fifth
Engineered Plague Black Seven
Foul Imp Black Seven
Fyndhorn Elder Green Seven
Firebrand Ranger Red Invasion
Fugue Black Seven
Grapeshot Catapult Colorless Seven
Gloom Black Fifth
Goblin Glider Red Seven
Hate Weaver Black Invasion
Haunted Crossroads Black Marcadian Masques
Intimidation Black Marcadian Masques
Knighthood White Seven
Levitation Blue Seven
Liberate White Invasion
Lure (2) Green Seven
Lobotomy Blue/Black Invasion
Marble Diamond Colorless Seven
Massacre Black Nemesis
Megrim Black Seven
Noble Stand White Nemesis
Patagia Golem Colorless Seven
Phyrexian Hulk Colorless Seven
Pyrotechnics Red Seven
Phyrexian Prowler Black Nemesis
Rathi Fiend Black Nemesis
Root Cage Green Prophecy
Reckless Spite Black Invasion
Sky Diamond Colorless Seven
Shield Dancer White Prophecy
Soldevi Simulacrum Colorless Ice Age
Soul Feast Black Seven
Spiketail Drake Blue Prophecy
Strongarm Thug (2) Black Marcadian Masques
Seer’s Vision Blue/Black Invasion
Slinking Serpent (2) Blue/Black Invasion
Stronghold Zeppelin Blue Nemesis
Scavenger Folk Green Seven
Salt Marsh (2) Land Invasion
Sunken Field (3) Blue Prophecy
Starlight White Seven
Spite/Malice Blue/Black Invasion
Sustainer of the Realm White Seven
Staunch Defenders White Seven
Telepathy Blue Seven
Throne of Bone Colorless Seven
Tigereye Cameo Colorless Invasion
Tawnos’s Wand Colorless Fourth
Treasure Trove Blue Seven
Treefolk Healer Green Invasion
Uborg Emissary Black Invasion
Uborg Drake (2) Blue/Black Invasion
Vodalian Hypnotist Blue Invasion
Vengeance White Seven
Wall of Air (2) Blue Seven
Wall of Air Blue Fifth
Wooden Sphere Colorless Fourth
Winter Blast Green Fifth
Yavimaya Kavu Red/Green Invasion
Yavimaya Enchantress Green Seven

*Common*
Agonizing Demise (2) Black Invasion 
Ancestral Mask Green Marcadian Masque
Aysen Bureaucrats White Fifth
Aura Fracture White Prophecy
Aleatory Red Mirage
Allaborn Trooper (3) White Portal
Armor of Faith White Ice Age
Alley Grifters Black Marcadian Masques
Alms White Weatherlight
Ancient Spring Land Invasion
Angelic Page White Seven
Blockade Blue Marcadian Masques
Benalish Lancer White Invasion
Balduvian Barbarians Red Seven
Bloodpet Black Seven
Brassclaw Orcs Red Fifth
Bog Glider Black Prophecy 
Bog Imp (3) Black Seven
Bog Witch Black Marcadian Masques
Brainwash White Fifth
Bad River Land Mirage
Burnt Offering Black Ice Age
Capsize (2) Blue Tempest
Cateran Brute Black Marcadian Masques
Coral Merfolk (2) Blue Seven
Caldera Kavu Red Planeshift
Corrupt (2) Black Seven
Circle of Protection: Blue White Seven
Canopy Spider Green Seven
Circle of Protection: Green (2) White Seven
Capashen Templar White Urza’s Destiny
Cloak of Confusion Black Ice Age
Cloak of Feathers Blue Portal
Counterspell Blue Marcadian Masques
Counterspell (3) Blue Tempest
Counterspell (2) Blue Marcadian Masques
Crossbow Infantry (2) White Marcadian Masques
Cursed Flesh Black Invasion
Calming Verse Green Prophecy
Dakmor Scorpion Black Portal
Dark Ritual (2) Black Marcadian Masques
Dauthi Jackal Black Exodus
Dwarven Soldier Red Fifth
Death Charmer Black Prophecy
Drifting Meadow Land Urza’s Saga
Despoil Black Prophecy
Divine Offering White Fifth
Detonate Red Fifth
Diplomatic Immunity Blue Marcadian Masques
Disenchant (3) White Marcadian Masques
Disturbed Burial Black Tempest
Dream Thrush (4) Blue Invasion
Death Speakers White Fifth
Drudge Skeletons Black Seven
Dry Spell Black Homelands
Duress (2) Black Seven
Duskwalker Black Invasion
Elvish Healer White Ice Age
Eager Cadet White Seven
Faerie Squadron (3) Blue Invasion
Fear (3) Black Seven
Flight (2) Blue Seven
Frozen Shade Black Fifth
Fog Green Seven
Firebreathing Red Fifth
Furnace Brood Red Exodus
Frenzied Tilling Red/Green Invasion
Forge Spike Blue Seven
Giant Cockroach Black Seven
Goblin Digging Team Red Seven
Goblin Elite Infantry Red Mirage
Goblins of the Flarg Red The Dark
Goblin Gardener Red Urza’s Destiny
Geothermal Crevice Land Invasion
Goblin Gardener Red Seven
Granite Grip Red Seven
Guided Strike White Weatherlight
Giant Spider Green Fifth
Goblin Spelunkers Red Seven
Grizzly Bears (2) Green Seven
Giant Octopus Blue Seven
Gravedigger Black Seven
Gorilla Chieftain Green Seven
Giant Spider Green Seven
Goblin Raider (2) Red Portal
Glimmering Angel White Invasion
Hazy Homunculus Blue Prophecy
Hill Giant (2) Red Seven
Hill Giant Red Fourth
Heal White Ice Age
Hollow Dogs Black Seven
Healing Salve White Seven
Honor Guard (3) White Seven
Holy Strength White Seven
Horned Turtle Blue Tempest
Howl from Beyond Black Seven
Inspiration Blue Seven
Ironclaw Orcs Red Fifth
Immolation Red Fourth
Jolrael’s Favor Green Prophecy
Knight Errant White Seven
Kavu Climber Green Invasion
Llanowar Elves (2) Green Seven
Llanowar Elite Green Invasion
Lone Wolf Green Seven
Lost Soul Black Fifth
Lava Axe (2) Red Seven
Lightning Hounds Red Marcadian Masques
Lightning Blast (2) Red Tempest
Memory Lapse (2) Blue Seven
Murk Dwellers Black Fifth
Mesa Chicken White Unglued
Martyrdom (2) White Alliances
Metathran Zombie (2) Blue Invasion
Mountain Goat Red Fifth
Mons’s Goblin Raiders Red Fifth
Mind Games Blue Stronghold
Mind Rot (2) Black Seven
Mind Swords (2) Black Nemesis
Misshapen Fiend (3) Black Marcadian Masques
Mind Ravel Black Fifth
Moaning Spirit (2) Black Portal
Morgue Thrull Black Stronghold
Mourning Black Invasion
Nightscape Apprentice (3) Black Invasion
Nafs Asp Green Fourth
Norwood Ranger (2) Green Portal
Nomadic Elf Green Invasion
Ostracize Black Seven
Opt (2) Blue Invasion
Overload Red Invasion
Obsidian Acolyte White Invasion
Ogre Berserker (2) Red Portal
Parallax Dementia (3) Black Nemesis
Pacifism White Seven
Plated Wurm Green Portal
Phyrexian Battleflies Black Invasion
Phyrexian Debaser Black Urza’s Legacy
Phyrexian Driver (2) Black Nemesis
Pearled Unicorn White Fifth
Pincer Spider Green Invasion
Pious Warrior White Marcadian Masques
Plague Beetle (2) Black Seven
Power Sink (2) Blue Urza’s Saga
Prodigal Sorcerer Blue Seven
Probe (2) Blue Invasion
Prohibit Blue Invasion
Protective Sphere White Invasion
Prowling Nightstalker Black Portal
Prison Barricade White Invasion
Quash Blue Urza’s Destiny
Quirion Trailblazer Green Invasion
Quirion Elves (2) Green Invasion
Raise Dead Black Sixth
Raging Goblin (2) Red Portal
Redwood Treefolk (2) Green Seven
Recoil (4) Blue/Black Invasion
Rampart Crawler Black Marcadian Masques
Reviving Dose White Invasion
Rathi Intimidator Black Nemesis
Ravenous Rats (3) Black Invasion
Ray of Command Blue Ice Age
Razorfoot Griffin (3) White Seven
Razortooth Rats Black Seven
Recover Black Invasion
Reef Pirates Blue Homelands
Remove Soul Blue Sixth
Remove Soul Blue Seven
Reflexes (2) Red Seven
Reclaim Green Seven
Repulse (2) Blue Invasion
Rampant Growth Green Seven
Rethink (3) Blue Prophecy
Rhystic Study (4) Blue Prophecy
Ribbon Snake Blue Prophecy
Rishadan Airship Blue Marcadian Masques
Rootwater Commando Blue Nemesis
Rouse Black Marcadian Masques
Sage Owl (2) Blue Seven
Spore Frog Green Prophecy
Spitting Earth (2) Red Seven
Scathe Zombies (2) Black Seven
Scathe Zombies Black Fourth
Shock Red Seven
Squall (2) Green Seven
Seeker of Skybreak Green Seven
Shanodin Dryads Green Fourth
Shrink Green Fifth
Scavenger Folk Green Fifth
Scent of Nightshade Black Urza’s Destiny
Saprazzan Skerry (4) Land Marcadian Masques
Sulfur Vent Land Invasion 
Sea Monster Blue Tempest
Seal of Doom Black Nemesis
Scorching Lava Red Invasion
Savage Offensive Red Invasion
Slimy Kavu Red Invasion
Stone Rain Red Seven
Shatter Red Seven
Spur Grappler (2) Red Prophecy
Sabretooth Tiger Red Seven
Spined Wurm (2) Green Seven
Serpent Warrior (2) Black Seven
Shoreline Raider Blue Invasion
Skeletal Crocodile Black Portal
Skulking Fugitive Black Marcadian Masques
Stream of Life Green Seven
Sleight of Hand Blue Seven
Stone Giant Red Fifth
Spineless Thug (4) Black Nemesis
Strength of Unity White Invasion
Standing Troops (2) White Seven
Sisters of the Flame Red Fourth
Spineless Thug Black Seven
Stinging Barrier Blue Marcadian Masques
Shield Wall White Seven
Sacred Nectar White Seven
Snorting Gahr Green Marcadian Masques
Skyshroud Falcon White Seven
Storm Crow Blue Seven
Soul Channeling Black Marcadian Masques
Talas Air Ship (2) Blue Portal
Talas Merchant (2) Blue Portal
Trenching Steed White Prophecy
Tremor Red Seven
The Brute (2) Red Fourth
Talas Scout (2) Blue Portal
Tidal Visionary Blue Invasion
Tolarian Winds (2) Blue Seven
Tower Drake Blue Invasion
Twiddle Blue Seven
Uborg Skeleton Black Invasion
Unholy Strength (2) Black Seven
Unsummon Blue Seven
Unsummon Blue Fifth
Updraft Blue Fifth
Vodalian Serpent (2) Blue Invasion
Volunteer Militia (2) White Portal
Vigorous Charge Green Invasion
Vampire Bats Black Fifth
Venerable Monk (2) White Seven
Vodalian Zombie Blue/Black Invasion
Vine Trellis (2) Green Marcadian Masques
Volcanic Hammer (2) Red Seven
Veteran Explorer Green Weatherlight
Wall of Wonder Blue Legends
Wind Drake (2) Blue Seven
Wild Griffin (3) White Portal
Weakness Black Fifth
Wood Elves (2) Green Seven
Wall of Spears Colorless Fourth
Wild Growth Green Seven
Yavimaya Barbarian Red/Green Invasion
Zerapa Minotaur Red Prophecy
Zap Red Invasion

*Foil*
Forest Land Seven Common
Goblin Spelunkers Red Seven Seven
Mana Vapors Blue Prophecy Uncommon
Mountain Land Invasion Common
Nature’s Resurgence Green Seven Rare
Opportunity Blue Seven Uncommon
Soul Feast Black Seven Uncommon

*1995 World Championship Finalists Decks*
Loconto Lestrée Poulter Hammer
Lindbäck Baxter Justice Tan


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jan 15, 2006)

My kids have started playing this game, maybe you could give people an idea of how much you're after for each card...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, I aiming for to sell everything in one go, so we could decide on a friendly prize. It's easier to send everything over to one person, than to 50 different addresses...


----------

